# September Photo Contest



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations, oliversmom! 

Here's Theo on a paddle boat with my husband and I at Lake Placid, NY.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella on vacation in the convertible with the top down and her new doggles.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucy on her "dog vacation" to meet up with her Golden pal Josie. It was on west side of Michigan, on Lake Michigan. I think she was telling us she didn't want to leave.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Josie building sand castles with my cousins on Lake Michigan.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's Murphy, chasing the stream... of water.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy blocking the door to our cabin at Goldstock.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MercyMom said:


> Mercy blocking the door to our cabin at Goldstock.


I am hoping someone from Goldstock sends me a great picture of my 2


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't try and get a suntan with my girls about unless you lay on a blanket my husband learnt that lesson this summer when he tried to sit in a sun chair


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Olliversmom, great theme for September. 

Great entries everyone, what a wonderful summer your Goldens had. 
Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby sitting on her log perch from a fallen tree in deep water, taking a break from swimming at Duffin's Creek.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker (in water already) and Bella, doing their favorite warm weather activity--getting wet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Our August winner, *olliversmom*, has chosen a great theme for September:
> 
> "Summer Vacation"
> Goldens on Holiday
> ...



Great entries everyone!

I'm sure there are more members and their Goldens who had a great Summer Vacation, share your pictures!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor enjoying a sound side sunset at the OBX NC during our summer vacation.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny's first time swimming.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Great , happy Golden pics


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala took a road trip out east, and loved the little inlet of the ocean off Prince Edward Island...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, Let's see some more Goldens enjoying their Summer Vacations......


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Flynn perfecting his water entry while camping Labor Day weekend. He had a whole private beach all to himself!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Ps i love how the great majority of golden vacations are centered around water! Nothing beats the sun, a body of water and a beautiful golden swimming by your side. Great theme!!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Show us your Goldens on vacation!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Our August winner, *olliversmom*, has chosen a great theme for September:
> 
> "Summer Vacation"
> Goldens on Holiday
> ...


Great entires everyone, would be great to see some more!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max, ready for another retrieve of his Chuckit Ball, at the beach this summer.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

At the Oregon Beach...


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

There were too many...these are off the contest


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*"Camping" Out....*










And that's in the middle of hiking (Area Parks), swimming (Lake Huron) ... and watching his brother run around the show ring.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Brinkley visiting family in Texas. She LOVES the pool.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweetie telling Jack "Come on in the waters fine" Everyday is a vacation when you live here (And have a day off LOL):wavey:


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Slip N Slide*

Here is Jamie trying out the Slip n Slide while Finny waits his turn


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is Cookie on vacation in Beaver Cove, Maine. She loved canoeing on this pond.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Show us your Golden's enjoying the summer family vacation whether it's in a vineyard in France or RV to New Orleans or a camping trip with the kids in the backyard, if it counts as a vacation for your Golden and you we'd love to see them.


----------



## My Ali-bug (Jun 28, 2012)

Ali loves when we visit "grandma"! She gets to bound up and down the mountain, pausing occasionally to enjoy the wild flowers!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

All wonderful pictures!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben loves spending his first summer diving and swimming in the pool on our backyard vacation LOL


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow awesome pictures guys!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple more days to submit your entries.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

My Dad picked up Joey and I and Brew over the winter to take us up to Granite city ghost town so we could see it snow covered and also drive up some old mountain roads to see wild animal tracks. We seen some fantastic cougar tracks where you could tell the cat was in full run before it leaped up a 12 ft embankment. Anyways, it was a long drive for our "day-cation" and Brew was more then happy to be Joeys warm comforter in the back of the truck. He's such a loving member of the family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Our August winner, *olliversmom*, has chosen a great theme for September:
> 
> "Summer Vacation"
> Goldens on Holiday
> ...



Have you submitted your entry? Today and tomorrow (Sunday/Monday) are the last two days to get your entry in before voting begins!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Some great photos this month as always!


----------

